# Mean Mary- Awesome singing and some sweet banjo pickin'



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)

Her sound is a bit poppy bit still has that down home feel to it...and she sings about trains! I think I'm in love!


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)

Edited* the post posted before i added it..


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)

"Though my steed had the stronger will, the iron horse had the longer stride" great line


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)

Mandolin too!


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 18, 2015)

Second video is Cajon Pass in the background.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Second video is Cajon Pass in the background.



great spot for some banjo! Good eye!


----------



## Tude (Jan 18, 2015)

Good stuff!! Thank you!


----------



## drewski (Jan 19, 2015)

Would bang


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 19, 2015)

drewski said:


> Would bang



Hey! That's my future ex-wife you are talking about there! ;-)


----------



## drewski (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## drewski (Jan 19, 2015)




----------

